# Bacos film cue



## Guy Bacos (Dec 13, 2010)

For a change of pace of my usual demos, here's a film cue I just finished. Needless to say, this is a sad scene.

Film cue


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful. Simply wonderful.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Guy,

I haven't left you a comment on a track in a while and I apologize for that; it's not been for lack of enjoying them — just haven't had a chance to sit down and give you feedback.

I really liked that you ventured into what is perhaps less familiar territory for you. The result is unmistakably sophisticated, and it was fun hearing you weave "common" film techniques and textures in and out of your own voice. The delicately arpeggiated climax segment near the 2/3rd mark was easily my favourite bit.

The only nitpick I have is that there was one particular string portamento transition near the very end (going up) that stuck out and broke the spell a bit. It may even just be an issue of volume (too loud), but in any event that was the one element that stood out in my mind while I was listening.

Beyond that, it was a gentle and beautiful listening experience and you can be proud of it...not that you need me to tell you so! 

Great work. Thank you for sharing — it's always refreshing to hear a talented, dare I say "old school", composer tackle film music.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Dr.Ques and Mathazzar!

Hi Mathazzar, 

Thanks for your nice couple of paragraphs  Always enjoy getting your feedback. Yes, I know, it's been bugging me too that single porta note, I will fix it, I added it at the last min that last violin arpeggio and didn't take time to tweak it properly.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice Guy! I liked how it breathed. Sad or not, most of what people post often doesn't breathe enough for me. I know, I'm old fashioned like that. :mrgreen: 

The strings and piano were really beautifully handled, both musically and in terms of the mockup.

The harp is the only thing that felt unnatural to me. A bit too hard and perfect (quantized) sounding. I would probably roll at least some of the chords, if not overtly, then in a subtle/slight way.

All in all a very thoughtfully put together cue with a poignant sense of restraint.

O


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks ozmorphasis!

Yep, you're right too, about the harp. Originally the harp section had some synth effects and sounded better a bit quantized, but I then removed the synth stuff and made it fit better with the rest with a more similar texture. I'll loosen it a bit.


----------



## veetguitar (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree on what the others have said. 
Now, that the strings are so close to perfect, the harp should be fixed. It is also the reverb that gives a bathroom feel to it. Listen to the last phrase of the harp. That phrase is repeated by the piano and gives the impression of two totally different rooms.
Otherwise: Very simple compelling and imaginative writing which- I am sure- serves the purpose very well.


----------



## johan25 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great tender piece Guy, you are a great composer


----------



## Farkle (Dec 14, 2010)

Good morning, Guy!

I wanted to congratulate you on this cue you wrote, very passionate and emotional. The mockup is stupendous, also! I particularly like the smooth register transfers in the beginning between the string phrases. Makes the piece move forward, without hitting you over the head.

If you have ever heard James Horner's score to *House of Sand and Fog*, this cue feels a lot like the music he wrote for that. And, I mean that as a compliment. Very austere lines, but a lush, poignant sound. 

To nitpick one small part, during the first minute, when the piano comes in, I heard a bit of ringing in the piano, either at about 1.5k, or maybe up at 4.5k. It felt a little bright and chime-y. Perhaps a small dip in the piano eq right about there, to dull the sound a bit? Again, I was comparing it to House of Sand and Fog, where the piano is a bit darker, so maybe that's influencing my opinion.

Again, Guy, a very small point of feedback. The cue is fantabulous, congratulations!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful writing, Guy. I particularly like that delicate piano line that comes in around 0:23. The mockup is gorgeous as well. Really nice work.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 14, 2010)

A nice composition, Guy.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 14, 2010)

There's so much to enjoy in this piece, that has already been pointed out by others in this thread. So I'll just add a broad compliment on your string writing in general, which is always really impressive.

And I love the transition around the 1:30 mark, the tension from the tremolo strings adds a great color to orchestration here.

Hearing this sort of thing from you makes it hard to imagine why you are not a full-time film composer. This is so much more inspired and creative than a lot of the stuff I hear in movies these days.

My only complaint is that it somehow feels too short. It contains quite a lot of ideas that could probably be fleshed out even more. Or perhaps it's just that I am greedy for more great music.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 14, 2010)

Its very nice (in a sad but lovely way) by itself. The work you did on the individual strings lines was certainly worth the effort too as the expression is most compelling.

And I'm glad you're not a full-time film composer as I think it allows you to make a better film track when you do score for film. Your eclectic experience as a performer, composer, and sample extraordinaire make a powerful combination.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 15, 2010)

Always a pleasure to listen.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Dec 14 said:


> And I'm glad you're not a full-time film composer as I think it allows you to make a better film track when you do score for film. Your eclectic experience as a performer, composer, and sample extraordinaire make a powerful combination.



Thanks Greg!

I imagine it helps writing stand alone pieces for a while. 






dedersen @ Tue Dec 14 said:


> My only complaint is that it somehow feels too short. It contains quite a lot of ideas that could probably be fleshed out even more. Or perhaps it's just that I am greedy for more great music.



Thanks dedersen!

Actually, the first part is repeated a few times, the scene is longer, I didn't want to bore people with repetition sections.





stevenson-again @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> as an experiment it might be worth rolling off some of the hi's before they reach the reverb, or even putting a subtle slow delay with the the delay tops rolled right off (i mean down to 600hz) before going to reverb. that can give a nice sort of paddy wash that supports the piano and/or harp in an intimate sounding way.
> 
> just a thought.
> 
> beautifully crafted music as always guy. masterful.



Thanks Rohan!

Interesting thought. I could use a lot of little tricks like that when comes to mixing.

And thanks Jay! :wink:


----------



## michaelv (Dec 16, 2010)

A really sensitive piece, Guy. Very filmic (as it should be,lol), and showing that your range extends beyond that of the concert stage.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 16, 2010)

michaelv @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> A really sensitive piece, Guy. Very filmic (as it should be,lol), and showing that your range extends beyond that of the concert stage.



Thanks Michael! Always a special treat to hear this from the best. And yes, my range is beyond what people may think: I make great english muffins!


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave! 


ps You are talking about the piece, right? Not the muffins.


----------



## Ed (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice Guy! Love the piano tune sounds like Newman.


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 19, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Dec 18 said:


> ps You are talking about the piece, right? Not the muffins.



If you're cookin something up other than music let me know, I'll write a review for sure. Just make it good and send a lot.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Ed!

Sure thing Dave.


----------

